# Sea Eagle 285fpb???



## JT1five (Mar 14, 2013)

Just wondering if anyone has any experience with this one-man inflatable pontoon boat. I would definitely be looking to put a trolling motor on it. Maybe as high as a 50lb thrust. Could be overkill. I would be using it on smaller ponds and lakes and any of the electric only lakes in northeast Ohio. Any input would be appreciated.

Joel


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## FishermanMurph (Jan 29, 2012)

Can't really speak for the Sea Eagle 285fpb but my friend has the explorer kayak and he loves it. He brought it here one time and I was impressed by the strength of the material. If was gonna go inflatable, it would be any of the Sea Eagle brands (the upper brands I should say with the better material).


----------



## JT1five (Mar 14, 2013)

Thanks for the input. I've considered getting a kayak but would rather be able to move while casting since I really only fish for bass. I've also considered the Sea Eagle 9 since it has more room for gear. Still trying to decide which route to go.

Joel


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## gibson330usa (May 15, 2012)

I bought a used Sea Eagle 330 two years ago and have dragged it over the river and through the woods many times with only 2 small punctures that were easily fixed. It's tough to paddle on large lakes in the wind but it fits my needs on the rivers and small lakes. I recommend their products.


----------



## FishermanMurph (Jan 29, 2012)

Forgot to mention, if you have cats, keep them away from it. Only time my friend ever got a hole in his is when his evil cat got to it and decided to do little clawing.


----------



## spinks911 (Sep 11, 2010)

If your planning on bass fishing I bought a Seahawk 300 inflatable raft and I made a wood floor to put in it. It works great as a bass boat I can stand and fish and it gets me up and down rivers nicely. Haven't lake tested it yet but I assume it would be fine. I have a 30 # trolling motor and it is plenty enough let me tell ya!


----------



## leckig (May 11, 2005)

I am not sure about the prices of Sea Eagle kayaks these days. However, if the prices are comparable to Advance Elements kayaks, I would absolutely go with AE. I have a two person AE kayak, a friend of mine has a single person model. They are an amazing quality and by far better than Sea Eagle. 

I have seen Sea Eagle in action a few times, they are better then "pool toys" but AE kayaks are very comparable to rotomolded kayaks in performance and toughness. My AE is now about 6 years old and still like new.


----------



## backlashed (Mar 19, 2011)

JT1five said:


> I would definitely be looking to put a trolling motor on it. Maybe as high as a 50lb thrust. Could be overkill.
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


That would be overkill, pontoon boaters use 50+ lb thrust motors. With bigger trolling motors come bigger batteries, and you are approaching 24V territory there.

Remember, if you put a motor on there your registration changes too.


----------



## JT1five (Mar 14, 2013)

Pretty sure I'm going to get the sea eagle 9 instead of the 285fb. I was looking at putting the minn kota traxxis 45 on there. Mainly because it has the easier stowing option where you can just lift it up. Seems like that would make launching easier. Anybody have any experience with this model?


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------

